# Bindings for a Flight Attendant



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

If money is no object and you lean toward freeride on the FA then Burton Genesis X EST are killer. Other than that though I think other brands are a bit cheaper for what you get. Cartels would certainly work though if you're considering DoD's.

Now Drives are great too, and they're very responsive and locked-in if that's what you're looking for.

With the Rome's you don't have to pick, you're squarely in the L/XL size. I'd also look at Targas if you're a very aggressive rider or want pivot mount. Otherwise DoD's are great. I will happily put either on my Mullair which is similar to the FA.


----------



## Staff_Sav (Jan 5, 2016)

unfortunately money is a bit of an object, which is why I was looking at Cartels instead of Malavitas. Out of those two I think I prefer the Vitas, but didn’t know how much I’d be sacrificing by saving a bit of money on the cartels.
The DODs are similar price to Malavitas.

just realised I had been looking at Now Pilots, not the Drives as I originally said. I think from what I’ve read, the Drives are a bit too stiff for what I want. And everywhere seems to say Now ratchets aren’t the best.

I’m gonna have a look at Targa’s but I think I’m choosing between DODs and Malavitas. I also don’t know if I should get the EST vita’s or not. I think in the long run I’m more likely to change my board again before I change the binding, so having a disk option would probably make the most sense


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

In that case I own two DoDs and sold my Vita's. In fairness those Vita's were the 2014 reflex model and I think they've stiffened the base since then but at the time they weren't as responsive as I wanted for stiffer all-mountain boards. Great for freestyle though.

But personally DoDs check all the boxes for me and you can find them used or last year's model for really cheap.


----------



## Staff_Sav (Jan 5, 2016)

I think I was at the stage where I just needed a few more people to talk me into DODs. I’ve never heard a bad word said about Rome bindings


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Staff_Sav said:


> I think I was at the stage where I just needed a few more people to talk me into DODs. I’ve never heard a bad word said about Rome bindings


The _only_ thing bad I have to say about most Rome bindings is that they tend to be slightly heavier than other brands for similar response due to the metal. But that's a trade-off that they more than make up for with comfort, dampness, and durability. DoD's are one of Rome's lighter bindings too so I wouldn't even think twice about it. Not something I notice while riding.


----------



## Staff_Sav (Jan 5, 2016)

Digging up my old thread again. I did buy the DOD’s. Heading out to France for 3 months next week and getting all my stuff sorted.

anyone know if I need to register the bindings anywhere to get the warranty sorted? the box that they came in said to register them on the Rome website, but unless I’m being a dinlo (very likely tbh), I couldn’t actually see anywhere to register the warranty, just a list of things that they covered warranty wise (mainly for boards though).

anyone had to deal with Rome warranty before?


----------



## Staff_Sav (Jan 5, 2016)

So.... I reckon I’ve had about 35-40 days use out of my DODs this year, and the ratchet straps have started to break. Struggling to tighten them up. They seem to slip after a slight impact. Been struggling with them most of the season tbh. Never had any issues with my union bindings before


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Staff_Sav said:


> So.... I reckon I’ve had about 35-40 days use out of my DODs this year, and the ratchet straps have started to break. Struggling to tighten them up. They seem to slip after a slight impact. Been struggling with them most of the season tbh. Never had any issues with my union bindings before


Hope you can replace them or Rome steps ups.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

I agree with drblast's recommendation of Now Drive bindings if you decide to change it up. They're perfect for the FA.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

For a med flex relaxed kind of feeling: Genesis or Now Pilots.

For a more precise, but still not super stiff: Cartel or Rome Katana or Now Drive.

Malavitas are too soft for the FA. I shouldn't say "too soft" but they leave something on the table for that board which is quite aggressive.


----------



## Eug (Mar 6, 2020)

F1EA said:


> For a med flex relaxed kind of feeling: Genesis or Now Pilots.
> 
> For a more precise, but still not super stiff: Cartel or Rome Katana or Now Drive.
> 
> Malavitas are too soft for the FA. I shouldn't say "too soft" but they leave something on the table for that board which is quite aggressive.


Realistically, how much of difference in stiffness and responsiveness is there between the Genesis from the Cartel? I just ordered the 2020 Genesis EST for my Flight Attendant. They were at a steep discount and in stock in my less common size (men's small) so I thought I’d give them a shot, and I figure they might be a bit more forgiving in the trees and moguls, and overall may be more comfortable hopefully, without being too floppy. They did also have the Cartels in my size in stock too though (both in EST and Re:Flex), also with steep discounts.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Eug said:


> Realistically, how much of difference in stiffness and responsiveness is there between the Genesis from the Cartel? I just ordered the 2020 Genesis EST for my Flight Attendant. They were at a steep discount and in stock in my less common size (men's small) so I thought I’d give them a shot, and I figure they might be a bit more forgiving in the trees and moguls, and overall may be more comfortable hopefully, without being too floppy. They did also have the Cartels in my size in stock too though (both in EST and Re:Flex), also with steep discounts.


Yeah I think Genesis are overall better bindings. More comfortable, better ratchets and ankle strap, feel softer but have about the same response. 

The Cartels you kind of feel; the Genesis you don't even realize you're strapped in.

Realistically... maybe... Genesis 6/10 and Cartel 7/10. 

Practically... the same thing. But slightly different flavour.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

I just received a set of Genesis EST yesterday and mounted them to the yup, I’ve never ridden with an est binding nor any burton binding, just Rome and Ride, but I did notice how soft the genesis felt under foot compared to the ride binding mounted to the same board. 





















That said, the genesis binding is a much bigger binding real estate wise in the medium compared to the Ride in large.

Can’t wait to try both on the same board and see the differences.


----------



## Eug (Mar 6, 2020)

F1EA said:


> Yeah I think Genesis are overall better bindings. More comfortable, better ratchets and ankle strap, feel softer but have about the same response.
> 
> The Cartels you kind of feel; the Genesis you don't even realize you're strapped in.
> 
> ...


It turns out I'll be able to test this myself.

I ended up picking up the Cartel at the same time. Genesis EST for the Flight Attendant, and Cartel Re:Flex for the Sushi. 

Also, I mentioned in my bindings thread that the EST really restricts how far back I can move back the bindings, partially because I prefer a narrower 20" stance. I only have an additional 0.5" of space to move back. I'm only 0.5" back from reference on the front binding, which means that even if I were using the wider reference stance, on a powder day I would only be able to move back the binding 1". The Re:Flex (or other disc bindings) would have a big advantage here for set back.

That said, it's probably less irrelevant in my case, since I do have the Sushi anyway for real powder.



NT.Thunder said:


> I just received a set of Genesis EST yesterday and mounted them to the yup, I’ve never ridden with an est binding nor any burton binding, just Rome and Ride, but I did notice how soft the genesis felt under foot compared to the ride binding mounted to the same board.
> 
> View attachment 153213
> View attachment 153214
> ...


What do you mean by softer under foot? More cushy, or less responsive, or both?


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Eug said:


> What do you mean by softer under foot? More cushy, or less responsive, or both?


I haven't had the bindings on the snow so it's just been strapped inside, they just feel more even across the entire footprint of the boot compared to standing on the same board with the Ride LTD binidngs. I've got no idea in regards to on snow feel as I'm yet to get them both out.


----------

